# What to keep,  what to sell,  what to buy?



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

I am selling my d3100.  I am buying a d700.  My question is what should I sell,  buy,  or keep? coming from a dx to a fx.  I have the kit lens 15-55mm and the 200mm both VRs,  booklet 85mm f/3. 5, nikon 50mm 1.8 sw prime, and a nikon 50mm 1.8d(selling).  What fx lens can I get to use as my portrait lens?  Thanks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2011)

my trinity primes will be fast 35, 85, 135 with my full frame sensor.  A lot of wedding photographers shoot with only those 3 and maybe one UWA.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe you're putting the cart before the horse?  Why not spend some time accumulating good glass and then moving to a better body later on.  The 'gold standards' in portrait lenses for the FF body are the 85mm 1.4 and the 105mm f2.8 DC; both north of a grand used.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

money is no longer an issue. i was given a large some of money to produce a calender for a promotions company...a d3100 is not going to cut a high end process like that. lol.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> *money is no longer an issue*. i was given a large some of money to produce a calender for a promotions company...a d3100 is not going to cut a high end process like that. lol.


 
Well, in that case, why not go for a D3s, 14-24 f2.8, 24-70 f2.8, 70-200 f2.8, and 105DC?  Taxes in, that should wrap up just around 15K.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

28-300mm f/3.5-5.6G ED-IF AF-S VR II or 70mm - 300mm /4-5.6G ED-IF AF-S VR or NIKKOR 24-120mm f/3.5-5.6G IF-ED to start with? thanks alot i really appreciate it


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

tirediron said:


> bumpylemon said:
> 
> 
> > *money is no longer an issue*. i was given a large some of money to produce a calender for a promotions company...a d3100 is not going to cut a high end process like that. lol.
> ...



haha i wish. but cant make that jump. i need some profit!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2011)

What sort of things (types of subjects) and under what conditions (indoor/outdoor, studio-lit/natural lighting, day/night...) will you be shooting for this assignment?


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

they will be beach...in studio....mostly outdoors..they will be models.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

Not trying to get all gangster and offensive on you, but weren't you just posting threads about having difficulty getting an entire person in focus during a portrait shoot, and didn't you just recently start shooting in December? 

To me, it seems like there are a lot of newbies that are like "Hey I got my camera, but this one is more expensive so this will be better right?" and "Hey, I want  to be a pro-wedding photographer, so I need 3 5D Mark II's and every lens in the L lineup, but I need to sell my Rebel XS which I got last month first." 

Not trying to burst your bubble, but this happens a lot. On top of that, if you are somehow unable to deliver what this agency is expecting, you'll probably be ****ed. Take baby steps, and learn the fundamentals first. 

Who knows, maybe I try too hard trying to get people to see that they're jumping the gun. Maybe I should just lay off and let this run it's course. Maybe I should...


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Not trying to get all gangster and offensive on you, but weren't you just posting threads about having difficulty getting an entire person in focus during a portrait shoot, and didn't you just recently start shooting in December?
> 
> To me, it seems like there are a lot of newbies that are like "Hey I got my camera, but this one is more expensive so this will be better right?" and "Hey, I want  to be a pro-wedding photographer, so I need 3 5D Mark II's and every lens in the L lineup, but I need to sell my Rebel XS which I got last month first."
> 
> ...





you are totally right. i agree. but i figured out that problem and moved on. ive been doing 5 shoots a day and I blew up. so i can only imagine what i can do with better equipment. ive already done things for the company and they liked what I produced for them. am i new at this? yup. am I have the cost of every "pro" guy in town? yup? are they losing all their models to me and this new company? yup. so now its time for me to invest in them!


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

Reading what Tyler said, I had to go and check out your past threads.  Just 2 months ago you were complaining "is this all my 800 collar camera can do?!" when it was user error.  I sure hope this collection of expensive body + lenses will make your images any better.   Camera bodies can fix iso performance, but it won't help your user errors. 

Agreed, take your time and don't jump into this thing.  That's my opinion anyways, and if they've actually seen what you're capable of taking and still agreed to pay you, go for it.


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> you are totally right. i agree. but i figured out that problem and moved on. ive been doing 5 shoots a day and I blew up. so i can only imagine what i can do with better equipment. ive already done things for the company and they liked what I produced for them. am i new at this? yup. am I have the cost of every "pro" guy in town? yup? are they losing all their models to me and this new company? yup. so now its time for me to invest in them!



Care to post these images from 5 shoots a day which made you 'blow up'? lol


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

Geaux said:


> bumpylemon said:
> 
> 
> > you are totally right. i agree. but i figured out that problem and moved on. ive been doing 5 shoots a day and I blew up. so i can only imagine what i can do with better equipment. ive already done things for the company and they liked what I produced for them. am i new at this? yup. am I have the cost of every "pro" guy in town? yup? are they losing all their models to me and this new company? yup. so now its time for me to invest in them!
> ...



i say blow up as in im making a lot of money now to be able to pay for camera supplies. and be booked all weekends for bar events. most are lingerie or nudes. which i do not know if they can go here. plus honestly i dont care what people think about every shot...people here tend to over critque to a point that is unfair. so im not looking for opinions. people that work with me love what i do so thats all that really matters. i do however learn so much from this site through other peoples works and critiques.


----------



## reznap (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the promotions company needs to see this thread.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

reznap said:


> I think the promotions company needs to see this thread.



so asking about how to better myself makes me the bad guy? thats funny. if someone wants a faster car than a honda you say lambo...if someone wants a better camera you say....why dont you learn to take better pics? makes sense. my pictures are good. thats the bottom line. if the d3100 is so good then why doesnt every professional photographer use it? they use the D3 or the D700. whats wrong with wanting something better? maybe i dont wanna waste money buying DX lenses and all that when i want to upgrade? if i have the money now why not upgrade and learn from there?


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> i say blow up as in im making a lot of money now to be able to pay for camera supplies. and be booked all weekends for bar events. most are lingerie or nudes. which i do not know if they can go here. plus honestly i dont care what people think about every shot...people here tend to over critque to a point that is unfair. *so im not looking for opinions.* people that work with me love what i do so thats all that really matters. i do however learn so much from this site through other peoples works and critiques.





> My question is what should I sell,  buy,  or keep?


----------



## ghache (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL @ THIS THREAD. buddy is shooting nudes and lingerie in bars, cool, 
dont tell me you shoot 5 assignement a day and they are ALL nudes. you are full of ****.

If you got paid big money to buy some gear and shoot a promo calendar, you woulnt coming on a interfnet forum and ask if you need to worry about selling a 100 $ 50m prime or to keep a 400$ camera body. 


You also would know what portrait lens to pair with a d700....you are a joke.


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > I think the promotions company needs to see this thread.
> ...




B/C you've had the camera for 3 months lol!!! :lmao::lmao::lmao:

And from all we know of your "picture taking skills", is the out of focus blur buckets you posted here already complaining it is your camera.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

Geaux said:


> bumpylemon said:
> 
> 
> > i say blow up as in im making a lot of money now to be able to pay for camera supplies. and be booked all weekends for bar events. most are lingerie or nudes. which i do not know if they can go here. plus honestly i dont care what people think about every shot...people here tend to over critque to a point that is unfair. *so im not looking for opinions.* people that work with me love what i do so thats all that really matters. i do however learn so much from this site through other peoples works and critiques.
> ...


only looking for opinions on what i had asked for. not extra opinions that always come up in every other thread is what i meant.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > I think the promotions company needs to see this thread.
> ...



Because you have a camera that you don't fully know how to use yet? 

The D700 will not help you correct user error, like someone else already stated.


----------



## jdag (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats...you've made some sales, they presumably like your work.  Whether you're brand new at this or a 15 year seasoned veteran, who cares....they presumably like your work.

I am an "enterprise sales person", meaning I sell a product and service that is used by large organizations throughout their companies, oftentimes worldwide.  I have clients that have thousands of employees (some as few as 1,000-2,000, some with 5,000-50,000, and 1 with over 100,000 employees).

The sale is difficult, and the implementation can be just as difficult.  Be prepared for struggles along the way.

Now, back to your question about your tools...


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

i am not saying im perfect. i know that. i have really come a long way. i just want better ****...whats wrong with that?


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

not a fan of the brown eyes..she wanted it


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

i now use photo paper...which i hate.


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

You've come a really long way in 3 months ....

I still think better **** will still lead to images looking like the ones posted above....

I've been shooting with a d3000 for over a year now and come out with sharper images than these dude, so I know it's mostly user error and it will continue to be user error with the new gear.


But who am I to say how to spend your money ... spend away, its not my cash you're wasting


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

like i said im not perfect. i am learning.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

Geaux said:


> You've come a really long way in 3 months ....
> 
> I still think better **** will still lead to images looking like the ones posted above....
> 
> ...



so what the hell can i do differently then? what error do i need to correct? lol. granted these were pulled from facebook so they are clearer in "real life" lol. im in the begginners forum for help lol. but i cant turn down money that people want to pay and are really happy with their results.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> only looking for opinions on what i had asked for. not extra opinions that always come up in every other thread is what i meant.


 This is where TPF continually upmarkets the competition and "exceeds the customer's expectations".  It's a service offered free of charge.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

You have much to learn about post processing, quality control, achieving sharp focus and composition. 

But you've done well for 3 months of shooting. 

Unfortunately, a D700 doesn't teach you any of the three things I just mentioned.


----------



## reznap (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> my pictures are good. thats the bottom line.


----------



## ghache (Feb 15, 2011)

reznap said:


> bumpylemon said:
> 
> 
> > my pictures are good. thats the bottom line.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

reznap said:


> bumpylemon said:
> 
> 
> > my pictures are good. thats the bottom line.



lol..


well im here to learn so what shall i do? i use imagenomic portraiture for just about every image. should i not?


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> *so what the hell can i do differently then? what error do i need to correct? *lol. granted these were pulled from facebook so they are clearer in "real life" lol. im in the begginners forum for help lol. but i cant turn down money that people want to pay and are really happy with their results.






o hey tyler said:


> *You have much to learn about post processing, quality control, achieving sharp focus and composition. *



-


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > bumpylemon said:
> ...



Apparently you shouldn't. That's probably part of the reason your images lack sharpness. It makes skin look incredibly unrealistic.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

so you guys can all agree on that when i go setup the same way that i have done all my shots now with the d700 they will look the same? no difference? no one will be able to tell what camera? is that an honest fact?


----------



## reznap (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> lol..
> 
> well im here to learn so what shall i do? i use imagenomic portraiture for just about every image. should i not?



I don't know.  I honestly think you're doing ok for someone who's pretty new to the game.  I don't think you have the most professional attitude though, which is what bugged me more than anything else.  I'm not trying to influence you, just giving my humble opinion.  

I really feel like you're trolling us here, especially since there's a lot of that going around lately at the forums.

Just be aware that an ego is very unbecoming of a professional in any business.  For something like photography, it's even more important.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

ill try some different post processing things


----------



## ghache (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> so you guys can all agree on that when i go setup the same way that i have done all my shots now with the d700 they will look the same? no difference? no one will be able to tell what camera? is that an honest fact?


 

yes it is, if you cant shoot with a entry lever body, you wont be able to shoot with a prosumer body. you cant drive a lada, you will kill yourself with a porsche.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> so you guys can all agree on that when i go setup the same way that i have done all my shots now with the d700 they will look the same? no difference? no one will be able to tell what camera? is that an honest fact?



You can take shots with a D3s with the best glass you can buy, but if you don't know how to use your camera the shots will still be bad. If you don't know how to post process your images it will only make them worse. If you don't know what to look for in terms of bad composition then your better off just looking through the viewfinder of a D3100 until you have the basics down.


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

d3000 sharpness ......




























In case you didn't believe me. And the 3100 > 3000


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

reznap said:


> bumpylemon said:
> 
> 
> > lol..
> ...


dude i def am humble. i am not trying to brag at all. look at all my threads. i always think i suck!!! i am the only guy in my city taking pics that isnt a D head. thats why this guy hired me...gave me a studio...and has 4 bars that i can shoot at whenever i need too. as well as shooting for the liquor promos...i am so humble about this. thats why i wanted to buy a better camera for what i have been giving the opportunity for. hell i think just about everyone is better than me! i was nervous to post my pics cuz i am bad at getting hated on lol


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

Geaux said:


> d3000 sharpness ......


dude those pics are awesome!!!! i love them! but what the heck am i doing then? i mean its gotta be fixable!! ive been shooting around 1/200 f8 for the model shots...what am i missing. someone recommended that to me before


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> bumpylemon said:
> 
> 
> > so you guys can all agree on that when i go setup the same way that i have done all my shots now with the d700 they will look the same? no difference? no one will be able to tell what camera? is that an honest fact?
> ...



ok. so ill play a total noob here. which i still am....i put the shutter at 1/200 A f 8....and then auto focus...what more has to be done? thats what i dont get!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > d3000 sharpness ......
> ...



The focus.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> bumpylemon said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux said:
> ...



but isnt that what AF is for? should i do all my shots manually then? i can try it! do you shoot auto? i never tried manual only because i thought the point was the camera has all these autofocus points blah blah.


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > d3000 sharpness ......
> ...



I wish I could tell ya bro haha, noob myself , but I do know that you can't just set it on one setting and take every picture on there.  I'd say that every shot up there has a different shutter/aperture depending on my situation.  I don't think anyone can tell you what exact settings to use in your physical settings.

I mean, seriously dude, in this shot...





You've got to see her chin is out of focus.  My guess (b/c I can't see exif) is that your aperture was too open (low number).  When you see this in camera, change a setting and reshoot.  At least, thats what I do, if I don't like it on the lcd screen - I won't like it on my computer screen haha.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > bumpylemon said:
> ...



It's always important to focus on the eyes when doing a portrait. If you take a lot of images, you need to sit down and honestly critique your OWN work and decide which photos meet your standards in terms of quality. Zoom in to the photo in lightroom to 1:1 and see if the image is in focus, or if it just "looks" in focus. If a photo sucks, hit the shortcut for "reject". If the photo's good, I normally flag it, and then move on to see which other photos are neatly composed and sharp. Then I edit those files to my liking. 

I also use the central focus point to autofocus with, and then recompose via the use of back button focusing. 

It's just becoming increasingly apparent that you want to purchase new equipment because you are still unsure how to use yours properly.


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> *but isnt that what AF is for?* should i do all my shots manually then? i can try it! do you shoot auto? i never tried manual only because i thought the point was the camera has all these autofocus points blah blah.



You could say the same about shooting in full Auto Mode too, it works, but is it the best for the image?

Personally, I AF with spot single point focus and don't have any issues.  I only MF if it's something I'm not picking up on AF (through trees, fences, etc)

My method is to focus on eye (always) and recompose shot while holding shutter half down.


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> It's just becoming increasingly apparent that you want to purchase new equipment because you are still unsure how to use yours properly.



Exact point we've all been saying lol, new gear does not = pro.


I think he's starting to understand now though, learn what you got, then move on.  I'm a year and half into my d3000 and I'll probably upgrade next year or year after, but I don't personally feel I've outgrown my camera yet.


----------



## Destin (Feb 15, 2011)

If you insist on spending money to upgrade, don't go for the D700. It's obvious that you still have much to learn, and the money for the D700 is better put into sharp glass. Buy a D90, or a D7000 body, and then get some sharp lenses that will trasfer over to FF later on. I'd go with a 70-200 2.8, an 85 1.4, 35 1.8, and maybe a 17-55 2.8, although you'd have to sell that to upgrade to full frame down the road...


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah you guys got me questioning it now. def. i do use the point right on their eyes. so now this is even more frustrating. i learned that step awhile ago. hmmm. so wtf then


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not sure how that portraiture program works, but can you deselect parts of the face to not sharpen?  Have any of the originals to show before using that program?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a sample employee photo I took at a spa the other day. Here's what i do to check for sharpness: 

This is the original image, the only treatment I applied was to soften the skin in lightroom with a brush (not through use of a portraiture program). 






The image looks okay, so I decide to zoom in:






Yep, her eyes are in sharp focus. So this one is a keeper... Just gotta liquify her left eye so that it's a little more open, and that's probably all I would do to the photo.

This was just an example of what I look for in a photo for quality control. This really wasn't my favorite photo, but it worked well enough for the example.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Here is a sample employee photo I took at a spa the other day. Here's what i do to check for sharpness:
> 
> This is the original image, the only treatment I applied was to soften the skin in lightroom with a brush (not through use of a portraiture program).
> 
> ...



id love to drive up to maine and learn from you for a day!! i have a condo in wells beach!! lol


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

did i menton i love hdr? so this has auto bracketing right?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

I live about an hour from Wells Beach (according to G-Maps). If you come up during the summer, let me know. I'd be glad to go out and shoot in Portland or Freeport which is a pretty central location between Wells and Brunswick. There have been some photos I've wanted to take in the Portland/Westbrook area that just aren't as great when they're littered with brown, sandy snow.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you have to be 420 friendly to hang out with you tyler?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

'course not. Won't stop me though.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

i love me a good natural grass!


----------



## ghache (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon, you should drive down there, tyler wants to show you how nudes and boudoir are really done.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> bumpylemon, you should drive down there, tyler wants to show you how nudes and boudoir are really done.



hahah. i can bring some of my wanna be models. lol. i surly will not be a subject!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> bumpylemon, you should drive down there, tyler wants to show you how it's done. Nature photography at it's best.



Sorry, Franco. I'm not really into nudes or boudoir. Your original post was better, until you changed it in a failed attempt at humor. 

Maine is a great place for nature photography however, that you are correct in saying.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

i meant to say i will be shooting dark bar events. so i figured that the d700 was better for that. how outdated is that camera? i hear talk of a newer version coming soon...maybe by summer


----------



## Destin (Feb 15, 2011)

D7000 is as good in low light as the d700, if not better. And it's half the price. Just sayin...


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 15, 2011)

I just kinda started skimming this thread toward the end, so maybe I missed it.  Your using AF, but what mode???  That can make a huge difference in how sharp your pictures are coming out.  Try using spot focus on the eyes.  after you get focus, lock it and then compose your shot and shoot.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 15, 2011)

Destin said:


> D7000 is as good in low light as the d700, if not better. And it's half the price. Just sayin...


Not........
gonna........
bi............
tah.........................


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

I shoot in M and A for the most part.  I aim the spot that I want focused.  It beeps then I shoot.  Is there a video that shows exactly how to focus then recompose the shot? Everyone is talking about this but I think I am doing it.  Hmm


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2011)

Destin said:


> D7000 is as good in low light as the d700, if not better. And it's half the price. Just sayin...


 

:lmao:


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> I shoot in M and A for the most part. I aim the spot that I want focused. It beeps then I shoot. Is there a video that shows exactly how to focus then recompose the shot? Everyone is talking about this but I think I am doing it. Hmm


 
Have you tried your camera manual?


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

tirediron said:


> bumpylemon said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot in M and A for the most part. I aim the spot that I want focused. It beeps then I shoot. Is there a video that shows exactly how to focus then recompose the shot? Everyone is talking about this but I think I am doing it. Hmm
> ...



focusing manual or shooting in M? i shoot in M 90 percent of the time. i set my shutter speed and then my aperture and shoot


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

I think he meant the manual that came with your camera.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 15, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I think he meant the manual that came with your camera.



LMAO. the manual will tell me the settings to keep it in focus? lol. i read my manual yes...and lots of web reading. maybe my camera is defective? lol i mean i really point it at the eye and its in focus...the 1:1 in lightroom its not clear...im not a moron....maybe i am. lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

In most cases, your outer focus points will be less accurate than your center most one. Try setting your camera to use one focus point, the center. Aim that focus point at the eye of your subject, and recompose the shot without changing the focus. 

It's the only cross type focus point that the D3100 has, but it's the most accurate for acquiring focus.


----------



## ghache (Feb 15, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > bumpylemon, you should drive down there, tyler wants to show you how it's done. Nature photography at it's best.
> ...


 
LOL, you doesnt seem like to have a sense of humor at all.
I have been traveling Maine/Vermont a few times, its true that the landscape is quite nice.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 15, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> people here tend to over critque to a point that is unfair. so im not looking for opinions.



No, people here tend to over suck, and underestimate what the professional standard is, and what it takes to consistently deliver it. 

Not trying to be a dick, but if you think the beginner's forum here is overly critical, wait until the person who just paid you a few grand for a major shoot doesn't get what they were expecting...


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



None whatsoever.


----------



## Destin (Feb 15, 2011)

So your saying that you don't know about different focus modes like Single Shot and Continuous and you are thinking about buying a D700. I honestly just don't think you know enough about what different camera settings do to be able to use a D700 effectively. It might hurt you as much as it helps you. 

All you do to focus and then recompose like everyone is saying is this:
-Set AF to single shot, so it doesn't keep hunting. 
-Select center focus point
-Place center focus point over desired focus spot on subject (almost always the eyes in portraits)
-Press shutter release half way down to lock the focus
-while still holding the shutter release half way down, recompose then take the shot. (you can also switch the camera to MF mode once the focus is locked, to ensure it won't change)
-check the preview and zoom in on the eyes as much as possible to ensure they are sharp. 

One thing that really helps with checking your shots for focus is shooting tethered to a computer, so you can immediately view your shots on a large screen.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 15, 2011)

Destin said:


> So your saying that you don't know about different focus modes like Single Shot and Continuous and you are thinking about buying a D700. I honestly just don't think you know enough about what different camera settings do to be able to use a D700 effectively. It might hurt you as much as it helps you.


 How exactly can it hurt?

Twice in this thread you have recommended the D7000 over the D700.  I can honestly say that you don't have enough information about the cameras to make an assesment for spending other peoples money.


----------



## Destin (Feb 15, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > So your saying that you don't know about different focus modes like Single Shot and Continuous and you are thinking about buying a D700. I honestly just don't think you know enough about what different camera settings do to be able to use a D700 effectively. It might hurt you as much as it helps you.
> ...



It can hurt because there is more knowledge required to get good results out of it than a D3000/3100. If you don't know what the many settings on it do, and you have one set wrong, it could mess you up. The op is still asking about how to get sharp photos with his D3000. Upgrading to a D700 isn't going to help, it's just going to  confuse him more in my opinion. 

I'm in no way saying the D7k is better than the D700. I'm saying that it is better than it for the OP's purpose, because he really doesn't NEED an upgrade at all. The D700 is more camera than the D7k will ever be, but it will still do more than the OP needs.

He is shooting in a well lit studio enviroment most of the time, where you won't be able to tell if a given photo was taken with a D3000, or a D3s/x. They all produce equally good results under optimal (studio) conditions. The higher end cameras simply give better build quality, easier access to controls, and better results in extreme lighting situations.


----------



## Destin (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh, and to prove a point:
Iphone fashion shoot:


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 16, 2011)

Destin said:


> So your saying that you don't know about different focus modes like Single Shot and Continuous and you are thinking about buying a D700. I honestly just don't think you know enough about what different camera settings do to be able to use a D700 effectively. It might hurt you as much as it helps you.
> 
> All you do to focus and then recompose like everyone is saying is this:
> -Set AF to single shot, so it doesn't keep hunting.
> ...



thats what i do. im not a moron. lol. i was just making sure thats what people meant. i honestly think i have a defective camera...i got the d700 and 28-300mm today. and my pictures are 100 times better...soooo:hugs:


----------



## Ginu (Feb 16, 2011)

I sure hope youre not planning to shoot with the 28-300 in low light conditions. 

Sounds like you have the job, money for better equipment but lack the camera and technique knowledge. Time will only Improve these issues. I wish I was in your shoes. 

On a diff sidenote, does anybody know what's the best way to find an established photographer who would allow me to shadow them? I would love to improve my knowledge and technique. I took two years over 10 years ago but quite frankly so much has changed. 

Going on a month family trip and would love to get a higher % of good shots.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 16, 2011)

Ginu said:


> I sure hope youre not planning to shoot with the 28-300 in low light conditions.
> 
> Sounds like you have the job, money for better equipment but lack the camera and technique knowledge. Time will only Improve these issues. I wish I was in your shoes.
> 
> ...


Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 Prime for low light conditions. and most work will be studio work and landscapes and outside.. although i now think there is something wrong with the d3100 and i am sending it back in to get it looked at. d700 pics i took blow the d3100s out the water. there must have been something wrong. cuz i do everything everyone else said to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Destin (Feb 16, 2011)

Can we see some example shots from the D700?


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 20, 2011)

now when i zoom in on the eyes 1:1 they are still clear. the camera did awesome at the bar event as well...and the 28-300mm worked amazing i believe someone here said it would be horrible. wouldnt be my first choice but pictures came out great. i had trouble with the 50mm 1.4 for some reason.


----------



## Destin (Feb 20, 2011)

Your photos are good. But you need to get your subject farther from the background. You want them at least 6 feet away from it. That way their shadow doesn't show up, and the light has time to fall off so the background goes to a true black. And iron the background man!! Or invest in some black seamless paper, or muslin.


----------



## bumpylemon (Feb 20, 2011)

Destin said:


> Your photos are good. But you need to get your subject farther from the background. You want them at least 6 feet away from it. That way their shadow doesn't show up, and the light has time to fall off so the background goes to a true black. And iron the background man!! Or invest in some black seamless paper, or muslin.


 
thanks man. yeah there isnt much room to have them 6 feet away. but i know that i should do that. i cant wait to get outside and shoot. i do have black photo paper...and i had an unraveling accident hahah. im gonna get more...today actually. would you recommend grey or black? i also now have a black muslin cloth. i love the d700!


----------



## Destin (Feb 20, 2011)

I would get black personally, for gray I would get a textured muslin background personally, but thats just me


----------



## Jcampbelll (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't see a difference in the D700 photos and the D3100's... Or is it just me


----------

